# HKS air filter caused loss of horsepower instead of gain



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

My car is an automatic sunny(sentra) 1500cc.
Can you comment on this.The car acts like not enough fuel goes to the engine


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

explain your setup please


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

chimmike said:


> explain your setup please


What exactly do you need to know?

If that is important it is 99 model automatic 
It has NEO,twin cam 16valve.
Anything else you need to know?

I don't want to put back the old air filter so please do not suggest that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yiotis said:


> What exactly do you need to know?
> 
> If that is important it is 99 model automatic
> It has NEO,twin cam 16valve.
> ...


the intake setup, I mean.


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the intake setup, I mean.


I am sorry i just don't know. The air filter wasn't installed by me.
The only thing i know t's an HKS nothing more


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you mean you can't explain if it's just a filter on your MAF or if it's a whole cold air intake or anything like that?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

post a pic of your engine bay then.


----------



## N4TECguy (Apr 17, 2005)

Have you run it through the whole rev range yet? Most often, high flow cold air intakes will take power away at low RPM. Also, whoever installed it may have inadvertently forgot to reattach the MAF or something, so the engine would be struggling to figure out how much fuel to deliver.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

You should know the ECU (your car's computer) needs some time to adapt (relearn) the new filter setup. Any filter is better than stock... I noticed an increase in fuel economy also. I didn't try the stainless steel mesh one yet, but I had the mushroom HKS one before... That's actually a less restrictive filter than any other filters I tried before... I've always wondered if it filters anything.


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you mean you can't explain if it's just a filter on your MAF or if it's a whole cold air intake or anything like that?


The replaced just the filter. A mushroom HKS air filter
Picture is coming...


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

yiotis said:


> The replaced just the filter. A mushroom HKS air filter
> Picture is coming...


go to this site
login in with
user :yiotis1984
temporarypass : panais

goto my files where the pictures are hosted


----------

